# Daemon art needed for web project



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking for an artist to join me in a project i'm working on.

I won't go through the details here, suffice to say i'm looking for 20 small images 100x100px of unique daemons. New ones affiliated to one of the 4 chaos gods.

Send me a PM if you'd like to get involved. 

Jez


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've had a few pm's so I better inform everyone that the images must be coloured.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

p.m'd you ,waiting for reply :wink:


----------

